# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Doch kein Restgewebe - alles Schmarren

## gerhard29

Heute hab ich meinen neuen PSA-Wert bekommen, wie erwartet ist er gestiegen. Von 2,87 am 21.10.2009 auf 4,50 am 12.01.2010. Nächste Maßnahme ist ein PET-CT nächsten Mittwoch in Ulm. Hierzu siehe auch Beitrag Kostenübernahme unter Gesetzliches/Soziales.

Das Ganze war ein längeres Gespräch mit dem Urologen. So wie ich das gesehen habe, wirkte er in manchen Dingen ganz schön ratlos. Insbesondere wenn es um Restgewebe oder hohen PSA vor der OP ging, welche für den PSA am 21.10. verantwortlich sein sollten. Bis ich ihm sagte, das sei ja wohl ein Schmarren, ob er denn die Wissenschaft von Halbierungszeit von PSA usw. in Frage stellen oder vom Tische fegen wolle. .

Aber sei es drum, das bringt nichts. Jetzt heißt es das Ergebnis des PET-CT abwarten und dann die richtigen Maßnahmen ergreifen. Aber ich glaub, hier werd ich mir dann eine Zweitmeinung von der Urologie in der Uni Ulm einholen müssen...

Gruß Gerhard

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Auch wenn das PET-CT negativ ausfallen sollte, würde ich eine Strahlentherapie der Prostataloge empfehlen. Sie hatten ein klares pT3a. 
Damit ist das höchste Risiko lokal.

----------

